# помощь новичкам



## nikolia (6 Июн 2012)

Здравствуйте, я бы хотел спросить, можно ли купить хороший баян марки PIGINI где-то около 450000 рублей? Я первый раз покупаю баян и боюсь сделать ошибку, деньки не маленькие!


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (8 Июн 2012)

Если б/у, то можно, а вот новый не знаю. Нужно-ли новичку покупать баян за 450000 рублей? Конечно, это не моё. .. дело, но просто любопытно.


----------



## MAN (9 Июн 2012)

Sergey_Semenov писал:


> Нужно-ли новичку покупать баян за 450000 рублей?


 Может быть автор является новичком именно в деле покупки инструмента такой ценовой категории, а в плане игры на баяне далеко не новичок?


----------



## Vladimir Zh (9 Июн 2012)

Уважаемый nikolia. Цена никогда (сама по себе) не говорит о качестве инструмента. Да, за Ваши деньги можно купить очень приличный по звуку инструмент. А можно купить всего лишь красивый "макет" инструмента. Цены на итальянские инструменты сейчас неоправданно завышены. Они живут на мифе. На самом деле хорошие итальянские инструменты закончились в 80-х годах. 
Сейчас у многих есть деньги и люди думают, что придя в магазин можно выбрать "вещь". Глубочайшее заблуждение. Хорошие инструменты сейчас практически не делают (я имею в виду новые фабричные инструменты). Хороших голосовщиков почти не осталось. Прикиньте, для того, чтобы сделать аккорд на Юпитер "в пыль", со шкуркой, надо около ПЯТИ месяцев работы. Вопрос: сколько должен стоить аккорд? Вот и делают среднехалтурный продукт. А ведь кроме голосов за звучание инструмента отвечает корпус, резонаторы. Хорошая древесина сейчас стоит хороших денег. 
Но это не безнадёга. Неоднократно звучало на этом форуме: ищите хорошо звучащего "старичка", который "держит" строй, певуч, льнёт к рукам. Ищите хорошего мастера, и доводите его до ума. В имеющуюся у Вас сумму Вы, скорее всего, впишитесь. Удачи.


----------



## ze_go (9 Июн 2012)

Vladimir Zh писал:


> Неоднократно звучало на этом форуме: ищите хорошо звучащего "старичка", который "держит" строй, певуч, льнёт к рукам. Ищите хорошего мастера, и доводите его до ума.


в яблочко!! :drinks:


----------



## eXi (9 Июн 2012)

*ze_go*,
а что же делать тем у кого нет связей, а просто есть желание на такие деньги купить хороший инструмент? Куда обращаться?


----------



## nickbayan (9 Июн 2012)

когда у человека есть деньги то намного проще найти хороший баян, а вот наоборот приходится тогда сложнее. Так же уже было упомянуто выше - нужно поискать и просто посоветоваться с знающими людьми. Кстати на голдаккордион много знающих баянистов-профессионалов которые могут помочь.


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (10 Июн 2012)

MAN писал:


> Может быть автор является новичком именно в деле покупки инструмента такой ценовой категории, а в плане игры на баяне далеко не новичок?


Вполне может быть. Правда тогда получается, что автор добился своих (далеко не "новичкового" уровня) успехов в плане игры на баяне и при этом не знает сколько стоят PIGINI. Что в принципе допустимо. Я просто не понял насколько серьёзно он спрашивал, и решил полюбопытствовать. А так, советы знатоков уже дадены, добавить нечего.


----------



## chinyaev (10 Июн 2012)

Vladimir Zh писал:


> Неоднократно звучало на этом форуме: ищите хорошо звучащего "старичка", который "держит" строй, певуч, льнёт к рукам. Ищите хорошего мастера, и доводите его до ума. В имеющуюся у Вас сумму Вы, скорее всего, впишитесь. Удачи.


Золотые слова! Я сделал именно так. Сейчас не могу нарадоваться своим отреставрированным инструментом. Если ситуация в ближайшее время не изменится с качеством инструментов, то баяны золотого века 80х - 90х будут стоить дороже новых!


----------



## anddrey (10 Июн 2012)

Я думаю, что нужно покупать обязательно новый баян! И очень аккуратно и бережно его разыгрывать. За вашу сумму у нас в стране есть изготовители. На итальянский инструмент у вас мало денег. Тем более, вы баянист, а баян могут делать только у нас (сугубо личное мнение). Аккордеонисту я бы рекомендовал итальянский инструмент. Если возмете старый (но звучащий инструмент) - придется очень вложиться в его модернизацию.
Я полгода назад искал себе инстумент и стоял перед выбором: либо переплатить 2-3 тыс евро за итальянский, либо заказывать у нас. Заказал наш. И доволен более чем!


----------



## nikolia (10 Июн 2012)

Да я не новичок в этом деле занимаюсь 12 лет, но просто баян никогда не покупал, да я знаю что можно купить хороший баян и не дорого , но вот как при таком раскладе сделать правильный выбор - все эти АККО, ЮПИТЕР, PIGINI -как не ошибиться и можете подсказать кто на сайте разбирается в этом более хорошо.


----------



## anddrey (10 Июн 2012)

Вам нужно обязательно "пощупать" и АККО и Юпитер и Pigini. Берите то, что понравится больше. Вот и все. По уровню технологий изготовления, я думаю, все примерно уже на одном уровне.


----------



## nikolia (10 Июн 2012)

Спасибо за помощь!


----------



## Vladimir Zh (10 Июн 2012)

anddrey писал:


> Я думаю, что нужно покупать обязательно новый баян! И очень аккуратно и бережно его разыгрывать.



Глубочайшее заблуждение всех времён и народов. Что может измениться в баяне-аккордеоне в процессе так называемого разыгрывания? Чуть свободнее может начать работать лайка (а может и нет). Голоса начнут лучше отвечать? Ха-ха три раза! Подсохнет? Да. Но это повлияет только на строй инструмента. Не инструмент начинает играть лучше, а Вы приспосабливаетесь к недостаткам инструмента и начинаете или обходить их, или просто не замечать их. Инструмент с самого начала или "звучит", или "не звучит". 
Теперь по поводу голосов на новых инструментах. Вы в курсе, что постепенно происходит увеличение толщины голосовой стали? Раньше на басы ставили сталь 0,6, а сейчас 0,8. И так по всему диапазону. Попадаются современные Юпитера, где на пикколках стоит 0,45 - 0,5 !
В результате этой "хрени" (другого слова не найду), да и ещё грубой вытерки, голос вибрирует не всей длиной, а только половиной. Звук получается резким, малотембристым, но выдерживает жёсткую, силовую игру. Т.е. ту игру, которая так ценится на современных конкурсах. Вот и делайте выводы. Что Вам лично больше подходит.
А по поводу итальянцев уже писал. Нельзя сравнивать Юпитер и Pigini. Это разные "весовые" категории. Физику голоса - звука ещё никто не отменял.
В заключении. Может модераторам сделать в шапке сайта раздел, где все новички найдут ответы на часто задаваемые вопросы, что бы каждый раз не писать сочинение.


----------

